# Growth rates



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Can someone please advise me of approximate growth rates for the following species?

Grammostola pulcheripes*
Brachypelma albopilosumCurly*
Avicularia azuraklassi
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
Lasiodora parahybana

I'd like to now the rates for standard feeding and also power feeding of spiderlings till maturity based on six monthly periods.

Please also advise of other species as well if you happen to know

Thanks


----------



## TCBT (Jul 11, 2010)

Grammostola pulcheripes* depends on humidity/feeding/heating and individual spider

Brachypelma albopilosumCurly* depends on humidity/feeding/heating and individual spider

Avicularia azuraklassi depends on humidity/feeding/heating and individual spider

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens depends on humidity/feeding/heating and individual spider

Lasiodora parahybana depends on humidity/feeding/heating and individual spider

hope this helps lol


----------



## FOREST FLOOR (Nov 3, 2009)

chalky76 said:


> Can someone please advise me of approximate growth rates for the following species?
> 
> Grammostola pulcheripes*
> Brachypelma albopilosumCurly*
> ...


Grammostola pulcheripes* - SLOW
Brachypelma albopilosumCurly* - SLOW
Avicularia azuraklassi - FAST
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens - AVERAGE
Lasiodora parahybana - SLOW

Growth of each is dependant on if they are male or female, Salmon Pink will eat and eat and eat, I have a 14 year old female that is huge and eats tons.
I have 8 b.albopilosa at various ages, I managed to bring a male and a female into sub adult hood at the same time by feeding the male twice a week and the female once a week, also I have 4 spiderlings which 2 are fed on a diet of only crickets and 2 are fed 1 cricket and 1 wax worm, the ones fed the wax worm are larger than the other 2!!!.
I would not recommend power feeding any avic, they mature fast and die young most of the time if fed this way, Im sure people will correct me if they believe differently.
The GBB I purchased in October last year has not grown much regardless of feeding amounts.
Hope this helped a bit.


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

FOREST FLOOR said:


> Grammostola pulcheripes* - SLOW
> Brachypelma albopilosumCurly* - SLOW
> Avicularia azuraklassi - FAST
> Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens - AVERAGE
> ...


 
Oh cool a sensible answer. 

I’ve been told that the Grammostola Pulcherripes is relatively fast (brought a sub adult last year which is now mature but haven’t got a clue how old he is). The GBB I brought at the same time is also an adult now (female) but again I don’t know how old she is (but she is much bigger then when I purchased her). The Brachypelma albopilosum I’ve heard is slow but I’m not sure what “slow” is (5 years till maturity, 10 or 15 ???). I brought a Lasiodora paraybana today,she is a year old and already about 4-5 inches so I’m guessing that’s quick?

I realise that there are a lot of variables but I’m just trying to get an idea of size in relation to time of these and other species (i.e. will the 3cm Brachypelma albopilosum I have now be 5 cm in a year? Two years? Three years? Four years? I think you get the picture.

Cheers


----------



## FOREST FLOOR (Nov 3, 2009)

Well, I can tell you that the 2 albopilosa I obtained in july 2010 were just under 1cm at the time, so 7 months on and on a feeding of a couple of small crickets a week they are both now almost 3cm.
so 2cm growth in 7 months.
My GBB I got in August 2010 was 3cm and is now 5cm so again it is around 2cm growth in 7 months.
Quite interesting as I go through my records!


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

FOREST FLOOR said:


> Grammostola pulcheripes* - SLOW
> Brachypelma albopilosumCurly* - SLOW
> Avicularia azuraklassi - FAST
> Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens - AVERAGE
> ...


salmon pinks & curly hairs slow growers? no way- especially not salmon pinks- mine went from 4" span to 6" in a year! my curly hair grew from sub-adult to adult pretty quickly too.


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> salmon pinks & curly hairs slow growers? no way- especially not salmon pinks- mine went from 4" span to 6" in a year! my curly hair grew from sub-adult to adult pretty quickly too.


Hi there

What sort of timeline did it take to get from subadult to adult and what were the aprox sizes?

Chalky


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

chalky76 said:


> Hi there
> 
> What sort of timeline did it take to get from subadult to adult and what were the aprox sizes?
> 
> Chalky


about a year to get from 3" to 5".


----------



## FOREST FLOOR (Nov 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> salmon pinks & curly hairs slow growers? no way- especially not salmon pinks- mine went from 4" span to 6" in a year! my curly hair grew from sub-adult to adult pretty quickly too.


 
I see what you are saying, however, if you compare that to say a p.regalis (& most arboreals) which can go from 1cm to 10cm in 12 months then I consider the others slow growers, all of this is of course subject to conditions and feeding as previously mentioned


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

FOREST FLOOR said:


> Grammostola pulcheripes* - SLOW
> Brachypelma albopilosumCurly* - SLOW
> Avicularia azuraklassi - FAST
> Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens - AVERAGE
> Lasiodora parahybana - SLOW


I guess getting 2 out of 5 ain't bad. But this is mostly wrong!

Chaco = Slow
Curly Hair = Fast
Avic = Fast
GBB = V Fast
Salmon = V Fast

I've had both Albopilosum and cyaneopubescens reach maturity in just over a year fed once weekly. My Female Salmon Pink is 2.5 years old and is 8 inches across. She's also webbed up her hide so looks to be moulting again. I also have 8 slings that are 4cm each at 6 months. When compared to the Chaco which would be an 8-10cm Juvie in the same 2.5 years.... I'd say salmons are quick growers.


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

ChrisNE said:


> I guess getting 2 out of 5 ain't bad. But this is mostly wrong!
> 
> Chaco = Slow
> Curly Hair = Fast
> ...


 
^^this^^

My GBB has gone from large sling to a 5" adult female in a year, being fed 3 or 4 roaches a month.
Avic's tend to grow very fast until they get to sub adult, then they start to take ages over a moult, and I mean fast for months beforehand.
Albops are the fastest growing brachy's 0-MM in just over a year.
Salmon pinks are very fast growers 0-8" in about 2 years.
And the chaco's are very very slow, I got 5 1cm slings 2 years ago and they are about 3" now, only another 5" and 3 or 4 years to go.


----------



## FOREST FLOOR (Nov 3, 2009)

Ok, I should have realised that people would have different thoughts.
My point is, from the list, there is no way you can compare the growth rate of albopilosa, parahybana etc to the growth rate of an avic or similar. You cannot simply put that albop is a fast grower and avic is fast grower, they grow at completely different rates based on alot of factors.
Fact is I have alot of slings that I purchased at the Havant reptile show in October and the Arboreals such as irminia & camridgei are MUCH bigger and have had MUCH more growth than any of the albops, GBB etc I got, so they cannot both be simply classed as fast.
I do not want to start an arguement as that is all RFUK seems to be nowadays, so I would just say that eveyone seems to have a different opinion and everyone has different set ups, routines etc which could be a factor.
I actually found this post interesting as the rates listed by different members proves that growth rates are not always simple and constant!


----------



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

I do agree with you in that too many threads turn into arguments and there are so many variables to factor in with growth rates. And when it comes to power feeding anyone's guess is as good as the others. Again to many variables and also down to the individual spider.


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

FOREST FLOOR said:


> Ok, I should have realised that people would have different thoughts.
> My point is, from the list, there is no way you can compare the growth rate of albopilosa, parahybana etc to the growth rate of an avic or similar. You cannot simply put that albop is a fast grower and avic is fast grower, they grow at completely different rates based on alot of factors.
> Fact is I have alot of slings that I purchased at the Havant reptile show in October and the Arboreals such as irminia & camridgei are MUCH bigger and have had MUCH more growth than any of the albops, GBB etc I got, so they cannot both be simply classed as fast.
> I do not want to start an arguement as that is all RFUK seems to be nowadays, so I would just say that eveyone seems to have a different opinion and everyone has different set ups, routines etc which could be a factor.
> I actually found this post interesting as the rates listed by different members proves that growth rates are not always simple and constant!



Not sure it's a case of arguing, more a case that different people have had different results depending on a lot of variables. I'm simply interested in the physical size over a set period of time of the mentioned species. I would be interested to know the husbandry used of said species and which techniques resulted in the optimum growth (at least from spiderling to subadult) in order to get the slings past the high mortality stage.


----------

